# Your best war movie/tv series



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

In your opinion what is the best war related movie/tv series you have seen?

My favourite tv (mini) series is Band of Brothers. One of the best WW2 related productions.

My favourite movie would be We Were Soldiers. It is one of the few Vietnam War productions and it is very well done.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2006)

Well my favorite show is Band of Brothers but I also like The Blacksheep Squadron, Over There, and Tour of Duty.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2006)

12 O'Clock High, followed by Combat!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Band of Brothers is a great mini-series, and Combat! wasn't too bad a series either.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tour of Duty and Combat. I loved the Combat series.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah Combat was a great one.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 28, 2006)

My favorite tv series was Black Sheep Squadron... oh yeah Corsairs


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2006)

Band of Brothers is my favourite series as for movies there a countless that I have enjoyed so I have no real favourite.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2006)

Piece of Cake is the best aviation one in my opinion


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2006)

i take it by TV series you don't mean documentaries?


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 28, 2006)

Band Of Brothers, Black Sheep Squadron


----------



## Glider (Dec 28, 2006)

Band of Brothers and Odd Angry Shot a NZ film about Vietnam


----------



## RE2005 (Dec 28, 2006)

Band of Brothers, Black Hawk down, The thin red line...
Nick


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2006)

There was a series that ran in the mid 1970s called "Once an Eagle." It was with Sam Elliot. He goes from a private in WW1 to a General in WW2. Great story, ran the same time "Rich Man Poor Man" was on for those who remember that.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 28, 2006)

Glider said:


> Odd Angry Shot a NZ film about Vietnam



Actually it's an Australian film about Aussie SAS soldiers in Vietnam. Band of Brothers is great and I also like Combat. Still waiting to see Baa Baa Black Sheep.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Ah, I haven't seen Odd Angry Shot. I'll have to look for that one somewhere and check it out.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2006)

Any of you Brits see "Danger UXB"? If so, how was it?


----------



## Glider (Dec 28, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Actually it's an Australian film about Aussie SAS soldiers in Vietnam. Band of Brothers is great and I also like Combat. Still waiting to see Baa Baa Black Sheep.



Whoops apologies all around


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2006)

for the non-World war films i suggest the epics Zulu Dawn and Zulu........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree with everyone, COMBAT! was a great TV series. I think it was the longest running of its kind or something.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I have to put my hand up for Combat too, great series, just wish it would come back to our TV screens. Tour of Duty is another favorite, not happy with the scheduling though, been started about 3 times over the past 5 years and each time it disappears mid way through the first season. Time to watch Band of Brothers again too...break out the DVD's


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 2, 2007)

I think "The Longest Day: 2 Disc Special Edition" is the best.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 2, 2007)

Wayne Little said:


> Yeah, I have to put my hand up for Combat too, great series, just wish it would come back to our TV screens.



Your right Wayne, they should stop showing M*A*S*H ( I have all the DVD's) and should start showing COMBAT! again.


----------



## uhhuh35 (Jan 3, 2007)

"We are poor little lambs, who have lost our way,
Baa, baa, baa."

"Baa Baa Black Sheep" (1976)


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 3, 2007)

Am I the only one that watched a Piece of Cake . Cant believe the Brits don't mention it
Spitfires , Lo Flying , Great dogfights and such great dialogue
Such as this pearl between two pilots while retreating from battle
] 
'Mother' Cox: Is that you, Moggy? 
'Moggy' Cattermole: Yes, indeed as I live and breathe. You okay? 
'Mother' Cox: I've lost my fingers! 
'Moggy' Cattermole: That's a bit careless, old boy. Have you ever seen Peter Pan? 
'Mother' Cox: What do you mean? 
'Moggy' Cattermole: Well, don't you remember Captain Hook? I mean, he got by. I think they can do anything these days 
'Mother' Cox: Thanks a lot, Moggy! 
'Moggy' Cattermole: How are you going to land? 
'Mother' Cox: I don't know. My mother is going to be furious about this!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 3, 2007)

Since I am the grandson of a Black Sheep, Im kinda biased... For TV, it was top nutz...

Combat! was pretty good, but Band of Brothers changed the world... Tour of Duty was ok...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2007)

Your right primus, Band of Brothers is probably one of the most breakthrough productions about war.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2007)

I used to think "The Rat Patrol" was a great series.


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2007)

Band of Brothers and Combat. They still show Combat here on Comcast at 17:00 every day. I try not to miss it. Kinda cool seeing all the "guest" stars that they have on the show when they were still fairly unknown. I think there used to be another one called Battleground I used to watch when I was a kid.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 7, 2007)

Stargate SG-1 although that was Sci-Fi Combat/Exploration Series. Also Catch-22 I found good.


----------



## Bartol75 (Jan 10, 2007)

Platoon
Black Hawk Down
Brawo Two Zero
Hamburger Hill
Saving Private Ryan

War movies and books


----------



## Raf ace (Jan 13, 2007)

My Favorite is Band of brothers and Memphise belle


----------



## Raf ace (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh forgot and saving privite ryan


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2007)

We are talking about TV shows, not movies.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 14, 2007)

Kokoda is my personal favourite movie, and for TV series I'd say 'Speer and Hitler'


----------



## merlin (Jan 31, 2007)

TV War series for would be:
Das Boote, Band of Brothers, And Tour of Duty.

Films by the variety is much more complicated, but pre 20th century:
Zulu, Waterloo Cromwell or Red Badge of Courage.
WW1:
Sergent York, Blue Max, and All Quiet on the Western Front.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 2, 2007)

hey, pbfoot, have you read the book 'piece of cake'? i own it, and it has to be my favourite book ever


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 2, 2007)

There can be only one contender for the best WWII movie: Das Boot. 
Sure there were other good ones, like Saving Private Ryan and such, but submariners rule. 

I highly doubt that any non-Canadians remember the Dieppe two-parter from the ninties. It was full of inaccuracies, but the actual beach landing sequences were very well made. Even the veterans seemed to think so.


HealzDevo said:


> Stargate SG-1 although that was Sci-Fi Combat/Exploration Series. Also Catch-22 I found good.


Uh huh.


----------



## trackend (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll go with you skim , Das Boot was great I also loved Band of Brothers.
As for others I thought The Enemy Below was quite good, I heard it done as a radio play once and it was teriffic because without images the tension of the hunt became palpable, I still like the original All Quite on the Western Front (the book is brilliant) and Schindlers List.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 3, 2007)

Glider said:


> Band of Brothers and Odd Angry Shot a NZ film about Vietnam



Odd Angry Shot was an early Australian film Glider about Aussie SAS. But i see Wild already told you that.

best War related TV series for me Colditz for the serious side of me. It ain't half hot, for the lighter side of me with Allo Allo and Dad's Army running slight 3rd

Best War movie for me. I like Enemy at the Gate. now that was different but I wouldn't call it my all time favourite just one of the all to many i have viewed and liked. Liked Tour of Duty but have yet to see Band of Brothers. Changi was a good Aussie series on Australian TV about POW's in Singapore but had glaring faults at times. Soldiers in the Commonwealth never salute an officer if same soldiers are bare headed and this was done a few times on Changi. here is an older one for the Aussies remember the tv series channel 9 called ANZACS ran for 5 nights starred Paul Hogan Tony Bonner and several other Aussie Actors set during WW1. 3 better Aussie war movies besides ODD ANGRY SHOT 1 Kokoda 2 Light Horseman 3 Breaker Morant. I would include Gallipoli in the list but don't know if Mel Gibson was totally suited in the movie. US series I didn't mind Combat but found Rat Patrol silly. But the US did produce some good comedy series about war related or military events and one of the ones i am thinking of right now was F Troop followed by McHales Navy and one I can't remember its name but dealt with a motor transport company in WW2 with Negro Drivers found it funny but can't remeber its name was made mid 1980's i think


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

'Allo 'Allo's pretty good


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 3, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> here is an older one for the Aussies remember the tv series channel 9 called ANZACS ran for 5 nights starred Paul Hogan Tony Bonner and several other Aussie Actors set during WW1. 3 better Aussie war movies besides ODD ANGRY SHOT 1 Kokoda 2 Light Horseman 3 Breaker Morant.



ANZACS was excellent, however the DVD set I own is just terrible. Another good Aussie mini series worth getting on DVD is "The Cowra Breakout" obviously about the imfamous Cowra PoW camp breakout and mass slaughter of Japanese Pow's.
As for war movies, one of my all time favourites is "Too Late The Hero" Love it! Anyone else here seen it?


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 3, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Any of you Brits see "Danger UXB"? If so, how was it?



great series Sys Danger UXB


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 3, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> 'Allo 'Allo's pretty good



Lanc I agree. saw the stage play of Allo Allo in Brisbane. Was just after Gordon Kaye was injured in a freak car accident in England and they replaced him for the Play for short time with Max Gillies. But it was still great stage play regardless. Mimi le Bonk Madam Edith le Clerk Officer Cabtree who could not speak proper French Michelle/ And listen carefuly i will say this only once came a catch cry or the bimbers are pissing over the town. But in the series where Gruber asked if Renee and his brother were from Nancy. Renee repiled yes they were a couple of Nancy Boys. What a laugh that program was. For our American friends who might not understand the reference to Nancy Boy the terms is to refer to some one who is efiminate or gay. But Lanc my favourite was It Ain't Half Hot Mum that was funny set in India during WW2 Royal Artillery Concert Party. Windsor Davis mate played the perfect part as the sadistic Sgt Major Shut Up. One thing i will give to you poms you do make excellant comedy series for television


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

Not a war movie but the flying is good with the "Right Stuff"


----------



## abramsteve (Feb 4, 2007)

Band of Brothers, like others have said, is awesome! If you havent seen it Emac, trust me mate, go borrow it from the video shop. Tora Tora Tora is a great movie, as is Patton. Also Kakoda, a great war film which is actualy kinda scary at the same time!


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw Tora Tora Tora the other day, it is a very good movie. It gives a bit of insight into the politics of the day


----------



## joebong (Feb 4, 2007)

A few oldies I can recommend, "Hell is for heroes", a bit corny at times, but some great battle scenes. "Paths of glory" Kubricks first studio film, "Sahara"
classic Bogart.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 6, 2007)

Got an old Audie Murphy movie on vhs To Hell and Back his own story starring himself. And that old Bogey movie Sahara had to be remaded to insult the intelligence of a whole new movie going audience from Allied Countries


----------



## Smokey (Feb 6, 2007)

Empire of the Sun


----------



## joebong (Feb 6, 2007)

I see lots of votes for "Das Boot", though technically superb most of its dramatic
devices are lifted directly from "The Enemy below",(Also a fine flick.). Like playing a phonograph, a rabid(nazi) party fanatic, and a crewman succombing to
the pressure of depth charge attack.


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 6, 2007)

Also don't forget U-571 and Enigma which are both great war films. War Of the Worlds, the Steven Speilburg remake may be Sci-Fi but it does have some great combat scenes. Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World is an interesting movie that focuses on the French vs the English Battles. Horatio Hornblower is also interesting in this respect. Louis Stevenson's Kidnapped focuses on the time of the American Civil War.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Also don't forget U-571 and Enigma which are both great war films.



U-571 has to rank up there as being one of the worst war movies ever made. If they had to make a movie about the capture of an enigma machine they at least should have made it historically acurate. Lanc will back me up on this one.


----------



## abramsteve (Feb 7, 2007)

Have to agree with Wildcat on the U-571 call. Its crap. Good point on Master Commander. A truley excellent movie and my personal favourite movie of the last 10 years.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, U-571 is crap. It made all the American's believe that they had captured the Enigma when it was in fact the British


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 7, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Also don't forget U-571 and Enigma which are both great war films. War Of the Worlds, the Steven Speilburg remake may be Sci-Fi but it does have some great combat scenes. Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World is an interesting movie that focuses on the French vs the English Battles. Horatio Hornblower is also interesting in this respect. Louis Stevenson's Kidnapped focuses on the time of the American Civil War.



Sorry Devo but Kidnapped was set around 1745- 1746 after the 2nd Jacobite Rebellion in Scotland the American Civil war began in 1861 with the firing on Fort Sumter until Lee surrended at Appomattax ( not sure if that is correct spelling )Court House in 1865


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree with Wild and Steve U-571 left a lot to be desired but if it wasn't for the reality of the original Enigma machine patterns and codes being smuggled out of Poland in 1939 to England and later the English capturing German Naval incoding machines as well and the work at Bechly Park by code breakers and scienctists which some of this work was handed straight to the Americans. One wonders if the US could have broken the Japanese encrypted codes prior to the US joining in WW2. By the way some of the encrypted Japanese Codes were being broken by Australian Code Breakers here in Australia as well. Something MacArthur decided to down play as he wanted to be Prima Donna in the South Pacific


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> We are talking about TV shows, not movies.



were talking about both sys.


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay, wrong war. Also Lord of the Rings trilogy has some excellent scenes of Medieval Combat... The Battle of Helms Deep and a few other battles... There is also some good combat scenes in BraveHeart...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

joebong said:


> I see lots of votes for "Das Boot", though technically superb most of its dramatic
> devices are lifted directly from "The Enemy below",(Also a fine flick.). Like playing a phonograph, a rabid(nazi) party fanatic, and a crewman succombing to
> the pressure of depth charge attack.



The great thing about Das Boot is that it was written by a U-Boot crew member from WW2. It is not a true story but based off of real life events that he had witnessed.

It is the closest you can get to the real deal. To make the film they built a U-Boot exact to scale. The actors were actually locked inside the submarine and some of them were clostrophobic which made the acting so much more realistic. It is the best sub movie ever made.

As for U-571 which someone mentioned above. It is plain crap! Completely unrealistic and "hollywoodifeid" and unfortunaly 100,000 thousands of people now think that is how the enigma was captured.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 13, 2007)

Devo I rmember seeing Brave Heart the the Battle depicting in the movie called Sterling. It was actually called Sterling Bridge but a name changed to suit the movie. Towards the end of the Sterling Battle in BraveHeart. Where Wallace Aka Mel Gibson. One can see 2 men fighting in a half hearted fashion with swords and shields like 2 kids just play acting and not taking it seriously at all. How that got passed the final cuts not sure or maybe it cost so much to produce and re-enact that they the producers said to hell with it hope no one notices. It is in the Battle scene Devo where Gibson raises the sword to proclaim victory at Sterling for the Scots. These 2 men are in the background of that scene just ****ing about haha, And the first time I saw BraveHeart was at Indooroopilly Mega Plex and 2 Kiwi Maori lads were sitting behind me when the scene turned completely blue and I heard this Kiwi lad say to his mate Christ that is ****ing Blue and bright near burned me ****ing eyes out hahaha


----------



## str8jax (Feb 13, 2007)

Band of brothers Saving private ryan The windtalkers The new one about the ww1 pilots is good to but i dont remember the name I think Flyboys?


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 15, 2007)

The movie "The Lost Battalion" is also good, about a group of WWI US soldiers who are deep behind enemy lines, and dont know it


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 15, 2007)

Seen it Desert with Ricky Schoder as the Officer


----------



## bomber (Feb 15, 2007)

The great escape...


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 17, 2007)

Ah! I am an idiot! How could I forget the great escape! now THAT is a good movie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

I rather enjoyed Flags of our Fathers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 18, 2007)

I kinda liked The Dirty Dozen and Kelly's Heros too. Classics. Just good 'ole adventure, with a bit of comedy. So was The Devil's Brigade. 

Where Eagles Dare was great as well.


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 18, 2007)

Isn't there a movie about a lost regiment that stars David Jason, the actor who plays Inspector Frost, as an officer of a WW1 British Battalion that was totally lost to a man and no-one knows what happened to it?


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dont forget Colditz a TV series. Or even some of John Wayne's movies from the war time. Bit over the top patriotism wise but given the time they were made not unexpected to be so. One actor I liked was Jimmy Stewart. At the very least he knew what Air Combat was like in Europe but he wasn't the only one. Just liked the way he did his acting


----------

